# video converters?



## demonwerewolf110 (Mar 11, 2008)

i have a video im trying to convert, and no matter what program i use, it cuts and stops halfway through it. the video is about 20 minutes +-, but everytime i convert it to any format, its suddenly only ten minutes long. its an .avi format, if that makes a difference at all. if anyone knows of any good video converters, that would be greatly appreciated.

thanks in advance!

--13eethoven


----------



## yak (Mar 11, 2008)

I think your video is corrupted at the exact point the conversion stops, that's why the recoding/convertor software fails at that point.
Try to fix the movie first, then convert. 

I can't think of any "fixers" at this point though :|


----------



## Aden (Mar 11, 2008)

I think VLC will attempt to repair a corrupted file when you open it. At least, it's done it to me with a few less-than-stellar .avi files.


----------



## Roiyaru Inu (Mar 11, 2008)

I use Any Video Converter. I find that it works really well.


----------



## fluxx (Mar 26, 2008)

VLC does have a streaming/exporting wizard, but it's not great.

I'm guessing that your a windows user, so why don't you try http://www.virtualdub.org/. You can also demux different audio and video streams, see which one is maybe corrupt, or just convert them separately.

The only other alternative would be Quicktime Pro, but that costs money.


----------



## Aden (Mar 26, 2008)

fluxx said:
			
		

> The only other alternative would be Quicktime Pro, but that costs money.



Peh, thirty bucks. A worthy purchase, I think.

/Has Quicktime Pro.


----------



## fluxx (Mar 26, 2008)

Aden said:
			
		

> Peh, thirty bucks. A worthy purchase, I think.
> 
> /Has Quicktime Pro.



It is worth it, I agree. I made the plunge as well. 

Just remember to get the correct components/codecs, especially for AVIs, Perian is a good one... but it's Mac only. Otherwise it'd just be extras for Divx etc.


----------



## Kloudmutt (Mar 26, 2008)

http://www.erightsoft.com/SUPER.html

kicks ass and its free


----------



## jayhusky (Mar 28, 2008)

fluxx said:
			
		

> Aden said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I didn't bother with QT Pro, I just used my mates code and hey presto.

Not sure if the Staff team will allow this but your welcome to use my code for QT Pro..


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Mar 28, 2008)

You could always 'buy' Quicktime Pro... But that's only if you feel fine about pirating software.


----------



## jayhusky (Mar 29, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:
			
		

> You could always 'buy' Quicktime Pro... But that's only if you feel fine about pirating software.



Yeah I DID try to buy it but I kept getting your payment is unacceptable or word to that effect on my screen and I just gave up and used my mates one.


----------



## Sarn Darkholm (Apr 1, 2008)

I use Media Coder.  Its a free open source video converter.  Just google it and it should pop up.  I think I founf it on Source Forge, but I do not remember.


----------



## RaiN_WolF (Apr 1, 2008)

I do all my encoding manually... SUPER and MediaCoder are alright tools for basic users. QuickTime is insanely bloated, IMHO. I use QT Lite instead.

If you want something encoded by me in maximum quality, give me a holler, I'll do anything except underage RL porn (in which case you'll find yourself reported to the authorities) ... Or, learn yourself: http://forum.doom9.org/

For the record, I use VirtualDub, VirtualDubMod, VirtualDub-MP3-Freeze, LAME, NeroAacEnc, xvid_encraw, MeGUI, x264, Lancer AoTuV Vorbis, AVIMuxGUI, MKVtoolnix, mp4box, YAMB, Xvid, ffdshow-tryouts (clsid builds), Haali Media Splitter, Media Player Classic Home Theater, MPEG4Modifier, GSpot, Snow, Enc, TVersity, QT Lite, Real Alternative Lite, AviSynth, AvsP, AtomChanger, PMP-Mux, MEncoder, MPlayer, ffmpeg, DVD Rebuilder, DVD Shrink, AnyDVD HD, HCenc, CCE, TMPGenc MPEG Tools, and Vegas 8 Pro.


----------



## lilEmber (Apr 2, 2008)

Kloudmutt is right, Eright software has developed THE best vidio and audio converter, SUPER, it dose any format to anything and you can change the video or audio codect, frequency, aspect ratio, everything and it dose specialty files such as iPod and PSP built right in, the page is a little hard to nav http://www.erightsoft.com/SUPER.html but you have to use Internet Explorer to download it from them, just read through it you'll find out eventually how to download it, if you have any issues PM me and or add me on MSN newf_dwaggie@hotmail.com, AIM: Newf Dwaggie, or YIM: newfiesnipa and I will send it through there.

This is compleatly free and it literally the best in its class.


----------



## Eevee (Apr 2, 2008)

I have a hard time believing anything can significantly beat out ffmpeg.  (Especially with a god-awful site like this.  Holy christ.  It took me five minutes to even FIND a download link amongst all the fucking copy-pasta, as I was curious whether I would seriously need IE just to download a file [answer: no].)

Using libavcodec in freeware without releasing the source is kinda lame/creepy, too, imo.


----------



## RaiN_WolF (Apr 2, 2008)

SUPER is definitely not the best. It's good for a relatively simple app. However, xvid_encraw and VfW Xvid are immensely preferable for Xvid, MEncoder and ffmpeg are good for Flash (Sorenson Spark H.263) and MPEG-1, CCE/HCenc for MPEG-2, x264 for H.264/AVC, and that's pretty much it. Oh yeah. AviSynth is insane for cleaning up video and preparing it.

SUPER does use some of the above tools, but it does so in such a way that you can't really tweak much.

@Eevee: Not only that, it's illegal. Using libavcodec, which I am pretty sure is GPL, in any app, means that app must be GPL.


----------



## Diti (Apr 2, 2008)

Eevee said:
			
		

> I have a hard time believing anything can significantly beat out ffmpeg


I agree. My favorite tool is WinFF, an ffmpeg front-end. It has always encoded my vids very nicely.


----------



## Eevee (Apr 2, 2008)

RaiN_WolF said:
			
		

> @Eevee: Not only that, it's illegal. Using libavcodec, which I am pretty sure is GPL, in any app, means that app must be GPL.


I checked before I said that, actually.  It's LGPL; programs can link to it without going GPL themselves.  I would've raised hell otherwise.  8)


----------

